
Ask HN: Two-year gap after graduation? - Jumpei
After getting a degree I spent two years doing nothing except mostly reading books. Should I try to hide this fact in my attempts to get a job or be open about it?
======
funfunfunction
Be open about it. Be prepared to talk about what you did during that time and
how it helped you grow.

